# How long before new folks can post photo's?



## smokinfrog (Apr 7, 2012)

Neebie here and am just wondering how long before I can post photo's.

Making ribs today and wanted to post photo's but can't.  Thanks  Kermit


----------



## alblancher (Apr 7, 2012)

You can go ahead and post,  just a Mod has to approve them.  After a while they will not be held for approval.


----------



## smokinfrog (Apr 7, 2012)

Here is a photo of my ribs seasoned and ready for the smoker.


----------

